# You don't have to be human to have 75,501 fans



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Kinda old news I suppose(created in 2007) but I'd never heard of this. A software program which allows the user to choose a music style, add lyrics, and the program creates a fully computerized(though realistic) song with singer.

http://www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/cv01_us.jsp
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hatsune-Miku/10150149727825637










Compare to a real japanese band: Morning Musume









Not all Japanese music sounds like this(thank god) but within this style I like the computer more...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's crazy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The music program sounds really cool. The apparent fixation on young girls, however...:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> The music program sounds really cool.


Agreed. I actully think it would be a cool program to play around with, I mess with my own voice on audacity and it can sound TOTALLY different with even just a few adjustments. Be interesting to not even have to use my voice! lol



> The apparent fixation on young girls, however...:googly:


 I like japan, There are a lot of cool and interesting things about japan, but one culture difference is that whereas America is obsessed with "being grown up" and young girls try and act what they think a grown up acts like, and how women are portrayed like on TV. Japan has the same problem but reversed: They are obsessed with youth, being and acting young and cute. This causes the same problems as a little girl dressing like a *slutty* adult in America as when a grown women dresses and acts like a little girl. Both are creepy.


----------

